# **hey guys, new to the site few pics included**



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

been looking about the site and so far it seem a fairly good place to get info...well most of the info i need except the question that shall not be asked :lol:

right so i have been lifting weights for a good few years, but i have only got serious the past year. i am 26, 6 foot tall and around the 200 lbs 14.7 stones mark (fair bit of fat)

my diet lately mainly consists of anything i can get my hands on, i had a whole diet plan i stuck to unflavoured brown rice and chicken but i just cant stomach it anymore so i eat potatoes, pasta with chicken...and mc'ds every few days (very naughty i know)

time for the pics, my biceps seem to be lacking somewhat





































i am having a few problems with my chest shoulders and legs.. but i am working them all hard now so i am sure they will improve in time....

excuse my face in the pics i know i look a little constipated


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Personally mate l would say your bi's are fine its your back and chest you need to work on..


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Very good mate, plenty of potential.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i need a fair bit of work all round if i am honest, sometimes its hard for me to fit all my muscle groupes in one week. so i tend to focus more on the parts i want bigger and stronger, i am aiming to change that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How often do you train ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Personally mate l would say your bi's are fine its your back and chest you need to work on..


thankyou, i think i just need some extra guidance in the gym, or buy a good workout book...and stick to it hehe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cas said:


> thankyou, i think i just need some extra guidance in the gym, or buy a good workout book...and stick to it hehe


After 8 yrs of training l paid a competetive BB'er to train me and l gained more in the following 2 yrs l had in 8 mate, best money l had ever spent...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> How often do you train ?


it really depends, but on average i would say 2-3 times a week. but this week i trained 4 days.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to UK - M 

What dose your routine look like at the moment mate?

Do alot of reading about training and diet on here, thats all you need for now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Concentrate on one body part mate and stick to it the best you can, l do 40 mins to an hour for each body part....

Chest

back

shoulders and traps

legs

bi's and tri's


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

weds

chest and tri's.... 3 exercises per body part 9 sets per exercise

thurs

bi's and back 3 exercises per body part 9 sets per exercise

friday

legs 3 exercises per body part 9 sets per exercise


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome and good luck, you have a good base so you just need to get the diet spot on and get your routine straight and I am sure your do well


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Concentrate on one body part mate and stick to it the best you can, l do 40 mins to an hour for each body part....
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


lmao, i am pretty sure i would die if i spent 40 mins per exercise, i normally spend half that on each part....and the muscle is knackerd, i will give it a go though next week


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

cas said:


> weds
> 
> chest and tri's.... 3 exercises per body part 9 sets per exercise
> 
> ...


If you can add a:

Monday: Shoulders and traps

That will do nicely


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

cas said:


> weds
> 
> chest and tri's.... 3 exercises per body part 9 sets per exercise
> 
> ...


Thats to much IMO

Only need 3 exersizes and 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps for each muscle worked



cas said:


> lmao, i am pretty sure i would die if i spent 40 mins per exercise, i normally spend half that on each part....and the muscle is knackerd, i will give it a go though next week


I think he means 40 - 60 mins for the whole workout


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cas said:


> weds
> 
> chest and tri's.... 3 exercises per body part 9 sets per exercise
> 
> ...


So no shoulders or traps ?

Your traps would help kick off your physique nicely mate..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cas said:


> lmao, i am pretty sure i would die if i spent 40 mins per exercise, i normally spend half that on each part....and the muscle is knackerd, i will give it a go though next week


I mean per body part you nuggett...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Syko said:


> Thats to much IMO
> 
> Only need 3 exersizes and 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps for each muscle worked


brain freeze, sorry...thats exactly what i ment to say


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just remember mate, you don't need to squeeze everything into a week - your body doesn't have any concept of a week as a unit of time.

I train my full body over a 9 day period.

When you think about it, the notion of setting a training system by a time period set by man for convenience, is a bit nonsensical - set it to suit your body, not the calendar.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> So no shoulders or traps ?
> 
> Your traps would help kick off your physique nicely mate..


no its very rare i work them, i normally feel them working with other exercises so i dont tend to bother....i think i will have to put the time and effort in on them then



gemilky69 said:


> I mean per body part you nuggett...


per body part? i know, i ment there is no way i would beable to work on my chest for 40 mins. i normally warm up and the start lifting as heavy as i can? should i not do this?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

You say in your first post you have a problem with your shoulders and now you say its rare you work them? I think you have answered your own question there, you need to train shoulders and traps so you should really get this in your routine asap.

Its always good to warm up to start with, should you lift heavy as you can? this depends on your goals


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Am I being controversial by saying I never do a trapz exercise??

Heavy deads, bor's, most back exercises work trapz, waste of time IMO.

Big overgrown Upper trapz look unsightly as well

OP, you have to make your mind up to commit to what you want, I'd say

you have a very good frame but without the commitment and time then

you'll just tread water for the most part, and never reach anywhere near

your potential.

JMO though


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Am I being controversial by saying I never do a trapz exercise??
> 
> Heavy deads, bor's, most back exercises work trapz, waste of time IMO.
> 
> ...


No your right you do hit the traps on most back exercises especially deadlift, so you leave it out but you can't leave out shoulders imo


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Paulieb said:


> No your right you do hit the traps on most back exercises especially deadlift, so you leave it out but you can't leave out shoulders imo


Not for one minute did I mean leave out shoulders bud, although I do get sick of ppl

asking why there shoulder won't grow when there doing around 20 sets and 5 different,

exercises on them:rolleye:

Novice trainers should stick to big compound lifts which work ALL the muscles to an

adequate degree, leave the isolation for a year or three


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Not for one minute did I mean leave out shoulders bud, although I do get sick of ppl
> 
> asking why there shoulder won't grow when there doing around 20 sets and 5 different,
> 
> ...


Yes I know you did not say that mate, its just what the op said lol


----------

